# How important is CEA compliant



## credible (Sep 1, 2014)

I was curious how much importance the experts here put into an amp being CEA compliant, for instance my PPI Phantom 5-channel is not and I am very happy with it after 18 months...so far.

Thing is I came across this amp and I know what many will say its just the CEA compliant part that through me for a loop, plus some of the youtube vids I have seen show lots of power coming out of these, plus 2 60 amp fuses.


Rockville RXH-F5 3200 Watt Peak/1600w RMS 5 Channel Amplifier Car Stereo Amp - Rockville Audio


For the price they are going for it is very tempting to grab one.


CEA Compliant Power Ratings:

4 Ohms: 550 Watts (4 x 50 Watts + 1 x 350) at 4 ohms and 1% THD+N
2 Ohms: 800 Watts (4 x 75 Watts + 1 x 500) at 2 ohms and 1% THD+N


----------



## Golden Ear (Oct 14, 2012)

I like to see the cea-2006 compliance whenever I'm buying something that looks too good to be true. That Rockville amp, for instance, is pretty darn cheap for the power it's claiming, but since it has that compliance it probably does put out the rated power. I just bought one of these GM-D9605 - <b>NEW!</b> - Class D 5-Channel Amplifier with Wired Bass Boost Remote | Pioneer Electronics USA recently (for $229 on Amazon) for my current build because it had the cea compliance. Otherwise, I probably wouldn't have trusted the manufacturer specs.


----------



## credible (Sep 1, 2014)

Damn just looking at that pioneer now as well, maybe go a bit higher in price and grab the "name brand" but then that defeats the purpose of buying the one I linked that is about $175 less.


----------



## Golden Ear (Oct 14, 2012)

You found that Rockville amp for $54?! $229 - $175= $54. If so then it's definitely worth a try! The pioneer GM line of amps has proven itself as good "budget" amps. Even if I had found that Rockville amp for the $134.95 in the link you provided I still would have gone with the pioneer. To me $135 just sounds way too good to be true, especially being that brand. The pioneer does put out 25x4 @ 4ohms and 100x1 @ 2ohms more power, but that's negligible.


----------



## credible (Sep 1, 2014)

Golden Ear said:


> You found that Rockville amp for $54?! $229 - $175= $54. If so then it's definitely worth a try! The pioneer GM line of amps has proven itself as good "budget" amps. Even if I had found that Rockville amp for the $134.95 in the link you provided I still would have gone with the pioneer. To me $135 just sounds way too good to be true, especially being that brand. The pioneer does put out 25x4 @ 4ohms and 100x1 @ 2ohms more power, but that's negligible.


I am in Ontario, Canada and I found it on Ebay at a store called Audio Savings, just got a 10 inche powered Kicker sub for my wife's Mustang from these guys and it sounds awesome btw, I was shocked. 

Even that link on the Rockville site has it as $134.95, this is the price I saw it for on Ebay as well.


----------



## credible (Sep 1, 2014)

The pioneer is just too much for me when you factor in the Canadian weak ass dollar and of course the PPI is doing just fine but was interested in trying an amp that had a/b on the front and at least 500 into 2 ohms for the sub.


----------



## DDfusion (Apr 23, 2015)

I don't think CEA is even tracked anymore. It's not hard to pas the test and I think anyone can say they are. 
The only ones saying it not are the known shady brands


----------



## gstokes (Apr 20, 2014)

CEA 2006 compliant means that the amplifier produces (at a minimum) listed power or whatever is written on the box.
I don't pay much attention to it because if you buy a half decent amplifier the power ratings will not only meet those specs but exceed them in most cases as proven by various people including Sonic and SMD and a few others testing various amps on the dyno.
NVX is one of those companies that make amps that meet and exceed listed power ratings, there are several others but start watching AD-1 dyno vids and go from there..

You won't find any Boss or Pyle amps that are CEA 2006 compliant 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D1AYZL72PTY


----------



## kyheng (Jan 31, 2007)

Is just a standard, something like ISO certifications. Nothing big, just like you buy something that having a standardized quality.
I don't bother on output at 14V, since most cars won't able to produce this voltage, so I only see output at 12V.


----------



## Bayboy (Dec 29, 2010)

I choose amps by past experience or proof in testing. CEA compliance means nothing if your charging system doesn't attain the same voltage. More impressive is amp dyno tests, BUT... (and it's a big one) you still have to pay attention to what voltage it is being tested at. I'd much prefer testing were done around 13.5 volts max.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## gumbeelee (Jan 3, 2011)

I use to pay attention to it but i can't remember the last time now that i actually checked for it


----------



## Tenacious (Jan 18, 2013)

CEA is kind of a joke.

Rockville is actually kind of legit amp wise. Subs are pretty cheaply made though. It's AudioSaving's house brand so they sell it pretty cheap since there's no dealers but themselves to require more markup


----------

